# Silver Mountain Graphics



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Normally I use F&M but a six color job came in and I needed a new vendor. Tried Ace but the design had too many fine details, they told me they wouldn't do anything smaller than 3 points on a hot split. Contacted Silver Mountain and after a rocky start (on my end) I got them the file on Wednesday night. Friday-Monday they were closed but Frank assured me he would have it shipped out Tuesday. 

Late Friday night a customer who I'd been playing phone tag with all week called and needed shirts for a fund raiser the following week. So Tuesday morning I emailed Frank and asked if there were any way he could get this second job done on Tuesday and he said he could.

Silver Mountain shipped both jobs Tuesday and I got them Thursday (today). I pressed the single color job and it is probably the closest to feeling like a direct print as anything I've done so far. Not glossy and much softer handed than most transfers.

Something happened to the black ink on the six color transfers. The black is softer than the other inks and parts of it flaked off the transfer paper during transit. They sent plenty of extras so I shouldn't have any problem completing my job but I thought I should mention it. I've only pressed one of the six color transfers so far and it pressed fine. There is one issue that is probably my fault, I have pink and white butt registered and they bled into each other just a little bit. I should have left a space between them. 

Overall I'm pretty happy. The turnaround was amazing and Silver Mountain responded to my emails very quickly, even the emails I sent late at night were often responded to within hours or first thing the next morning. Once I've pressed the rest of the transfers I'll report in with the results.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Update, I increased the pressure after the first transfer and had no more problems with the white and pink bleeding into one another. I also switched to cold peeling which also gave a slight improvement in the look. The transfers look gorgeous and I have to say I'm very happy with the look and the hand. These pictures don't do the printing justice.

Edit: one other thing I want to mention, even though SM said they couldn't guarantee detail below 1.5 points, much of the detail in the rhino is less than 1 point and it turned out fine.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

One more follow up... I kept a sample and have washed it, no problems. No complaints from the customer and in fact, they loved the look. Unfortunately when all was said and done, nearly 1/2 of the six color transfers were bad, either mis-registered or the black ink flaking off the paper (probably undercured), so I had just enough to do the job. I contacted SM who promised to send out some extras that they had sitting around the shop but they were never sent. Turned out I didn't need them. The single color transfers were all perfect. In the end I had just enough six color transfers because I accidentally ordered 2X what I needed (silly typo) but I would be nervous about depending on them again. It's too bad really because the good transfers were fantastic, the speed and service were fantastic and I wish I could give them an unconditional recommendation but I cannot.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

wormil said:


> One more follow up... I kept a sample and have washed it, no problems. No complaints from the customer and in fact, they loved the look. Unfortunately when all was said and done, nearly 1/2 of the six color transfers were bad, either mis-registered or the black ink flaking off the paper (probably undercured), so I had just enough to do the job. I contacted SM who promised to send out some extras that they had sitting around the shop but they were never sent. Turned out I didn't need them. The single color transfers were all perfect. In the end I had just enough six color transfers because I accidentally ordered 2X what I needed (silly typo) but I would be nervous about depending on them again. It's too bad really because the good transfers were fantastic, the speed and service were fantastic and I wish I could give them an unconditional recommendation but I cannot.


Hi Rick. I appreciate your honest comments concerning my company. I had no ideal til now
that you did not receive the extra prints i had finished on your job and will follow-up with UPS
first thing as i did send them. As for the mis-registered designs i only wish you had contacted
me directly concerning this as i wouldve surely reprinted them or otherwise had compensated you in some way. We are always striving to get
new customers and also keep our old customers satisfied with both our speed and quality. I did hear
from you concerning missing black ink from some of your designs..... it is unacceptable for me to dismiss this lightly
and i had looked at the extras that i had when you mentioned it in your original email to me....we checked for undercuring and other reasons for this and honestly we couldnt find a problem. We sent the extras and left a note with them for you to contact me if you had any problems with these
Its unfortunate that you didnt receive this package. I will check with UPS and contact you concerning the extra prints when i find out what has
happened to them.....sincerely, Frank Seay, owner Silver Mountain Graphics
them.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

It was my fault I accidentally ordered too many transfers so I couldn't have used the extras anyway. It was just sheer dumb luck that worked to my favor. You have a lot of very positive attributes to recommend your company but the quality control needs work. I'm not trying to tear you down, in fact I'll probably use you again some day. And you got these out so quickly at no additional charge I wasn't going to ask for money back for the bad prints. The customer had been pushing back their own deadline and making changes like crazy then suddenly it was, "you know we have to have this in hand by next Friday." That was Thursday evening before Memorial day weekend. You printed them (two orders) on Tuesday and had them to me by Wednesday and in the end all is well that ends well. My only regret is that I couldn't report that things went perfectly.


----------



## PromoOne (Jul 3, 2009)

"We are always striving to get
new customers and also keep our old customers satisfied with both our speed and quality."

I am in the market for a new supplier and I do beleive I have found one who has said the right things.

Doug


----------

